# Race to sub 19, 18, 17, and 16 (3x3)



## Hazel (May 25, 2018)

There's a big gap between sub-20 and sub-15, so I wanted to make this thread for the people who are in between like myself  it'll work the same as the other race-to-sub-x threads, once you get three rounds in a row under your goal then you graduate from that goal! Make sure to put your username or real name, your goal, each individual time and your average, and feel free to include the cube and/or method (especially if it's not a method you're used to or you're doing it OH!) Example:

Miranda
Race to sub-19 with PCMS
Ao12: 19.043
<Times here>

Scrambles for Round 1:
1. R' L U B' D R F' U' L' R2 F2 R2 D F2 D R2 B2 U' R2 U'
2. F2 D2 L2 U2 B R2 F2 D2 R2 U2 L2 D' F R B2 F' D' R U' L' F'
3. F' R2 U' R2 D2 B2 D B2 D' U' R' D' L2 B R2 U' L' R B2
4. D2 B2 R2 U' B2 L2 U F2 U B2 L2 R D R2 D2 R' B D2 F' L' U2
5. F' R' D2 B2 F2 L2 B2 R B2 L' B2 D' U B' R U R U R'
6. L' D' F' U R B D F R2 U2 D2 F B2 L2 D2 B D2 B2 L
7. U F2 R2 U2 L2 D2 B U2 F' D2 L2 D2 U F' U2 L F R B R' B
8. L2 B2 D R' L' U B U2 B2 D B' L2 B' D2 F2 B' L2 B' U2 R2
9. B2 D2 R2 U2 B' D2 B' L2 D2 B' L D2 B' F' L' B2 U B R2 D
10. R2 U B2 L2 F2 R2 F2 R2 U R2 U' R F2 R' F L' B' F L F'
11. U2 F' L U F L' B U F2 R' L2 D F2 U' F2 R2 U D L2 B2
12. D L2 F2 D' B2 R2 U' R2 F2 D2 F L U' B F' U' F2 R' F2 D'


----------



## RedTopCuber (May 25, 2018)

good idea i just stared back up the race to sub 14 and 13 thread and I think this is really helpful this gap


----------



## Duncan Bannon (May 29, 2018)

R1
Sub 17
CFOP
AO12- 17.07 0/3
1. (20.47)
2. 18.08
3. 16.77
4. 17.37 
5. 19.68
6. 16.71
7. 13.77
8. 17.53
9. 15.73
10. 20.06
11. (11.75) PB!
12. 14.96


----------



## Hazel (May 30, 2018)

Miranda
Race to sub-18 with PCMS method
Ao12: 16.904 (pretty good for me!) (1/3)
16.693
17.572
(12.262)
16.614
18.044
17.431
(31.904) – I got a pop 
15.626
16.053
14.414
18.684
17.911

Oh yeah and I forgot to mention this in my first post, but Round 1 will end and Round 2 will begin on June 1st


----------



## weatherman223 (May 31, 2018)

weatherman223
Race to sub 16
CFOP
Valk 3 Power M
Ao12: 15.83 1/3

14.92, (11.65), 18.95, 16.75, 14.15, 15.35, 17.38, 18.15, 13.32, (20.69), 14.55, 14.82

Nice, but some of the times I had long pauses on. Need to work on my cross to f2l transition.


----------



## Hazel (Jun 2, 2018)

*Round 1 has ended! Results:*

Duncan Bannon: Race to sub-17, unsuccessful – *0/3*
Miranda (me!): Race to sub-18 with PCMS method, successful – *1/3*
watherman223: Race to sub-16, successful – *1/3

Round 2 scrambles:
*
1. F2 R' B R2 B L' D L' U B' U2 D2 L2 F D2 R2 D2 F2 D2 R2 
2. F2 R' D' R' D2 R' U' F' D R2 B D2 F U2 F2 L2 F D2 B' U2 
3. U' R2 F2 D' B2 U B2 U2 B2 D' F' D2 R D B U2 L' R' F L2 
4. U' R2 U' D F' L F' R' B R D' F2 D B2 R2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 
5. F D' F' U2 B U2 R U' F2 L2 U D F2 D2 R2 U' L2 R 
6. B2 D' B2 F2 L2 R2 U2 B2 D' B2 F' D2 F2 D F' R' B' R2 F 
7. B U B R L' U' F2 U L' U2 R2 B L2 F2 U2 F U2 D2 B2 D2 L 
8. D2 B2 L2 B2 R' F2 L D2 U2 B L B2 D' U' F' R' B2 U L 
9. U' F B2 R' D' R' L' F2 U' R2 U2 R' D2 F2 D2 B2 R' B2 U2 D' 
10. L2 B R U B' R2 F' D2 R' U2 L2 U R2 D' F2 R2 B2 L2 D2 R2 
11. B' L2 F2 L2 U2 B' L2 R2 D2 F2 D U R D2 B' L D2 B2 R' B2 
12. F2 D' L2 B2 D2 R2 U' F2 R2 B2 U F' R' D L' R2 D F' L2 U2 L 

Good luck everybody!


----------



## weatherman223 (Jun 2, 2018)

Aerma said:


> *Round 1 has ended! Results:*
> 
> Duncan Bannon: Race to sub-17, unsuccessful – *0/3*
> Miranda (me!): Race to sub-18 with PCMS method, successful – *1/3*
> ...



Next time, I think you should @ people, might make it easier to find.

Times will go here.

weatherman223
Race to sub 16
CFOP
Valk 3 Power M
Ao12: 16.00 (Im pretty sure this makes me 0/3 this week )


18.84, 15.75, 15.03, 14.08, 16.35, 17.59, (DNF(14.63)), 14.38, 17.41, 15.97, 14.61, (13.34)


----------



## Nicholas Kang (Jun 11, 2018)

Nicholas Kang
Race to Sub-19
CFOP
Ao12: 19.14 0/3

1. 19.041
2. 19.903
3. 21.444
4. 19.88
5. 19.864 
6. 15.496
7. 20.358
8. 19.078
9. 16.149
10. 18.263
11. 21.127
12. 19.097


----------



## Hazel (Jun 11, 2018)

*Round 2 has ended! Results:
*
@weatherman223 - race to sub-16, unsuccessful *(0/3)*
@Nicholas Kang - race to sub-19, unsuccessful *(0/3)

Round 3 scrambles:
*
1. L2 R2 D R2 U L2 B2 F2 U' F2 L2 R D L2 B2 D B' F2 D F' U' 
2. L D L2 D F2 U' L2 U R2 U' R2 B' D L' B2 L' D2 L D2 F 
3. R D2 L F2 B R2 U' D B R2 F2 R' B2 R D2 L B2 U2 B2 R2 
4. R2 F2 R D2 R2 U2 R2 B2 R' D' B U' L' U2 L2 D' U' L' F' 
5. U R' D R B' D' F2 D' F2 R' F2 L B2 L D2 R L2 U2 D2 B 
6. D2 B2 U2 B' R2 B U2 B U L B U2 F2 L D L' D' F 
7. U2 R2 U2 R2 B D2 B' D2 F R2 B2 U B2 L2 B L D L R' B2 U2 
8. U L2 D' L2 B2 U' R2 B2 U F2 D2 R D' U' L B D' U2 B2 R' F' 
9. L' U2 L R B2 U2 L U2 R U2 B2 F L' R' B' U' B' F D' R' B 
10. L U2 F U2 F' U2 B2 L2 U2 B' R' D2 B2 D U' B R F 
11. R B U2 B' L2 B L2 F U2 L2 U2 F L B' L' F' U R D2 U 
12. F2 L2 U2 L2 F2 U' B2 U' F' D B R' B' L D F L' F'


----------



## RedJack22 (Jun 11, 2018)

So do you average sub-x when your ao100 is sub-x? For instance, I have done a few sub-14 ao5's, but since my best ao100 is 16.xx, I only average sub-17 right?


----------



## Hazel (Jun 11, 2018)

RedJack22 said:


> So do you average sub-x when your ao100 is sub-x? For instance, I have done a few sub-14 ao5's, but since my best ao100 is 16.xx, I only average sub-17 right?


Not necessarily, because your best Ao100 could be significantly better than what you normally average. Your sub-x is more of what you would expect from your average speedsolve. So if I'm doing a session, it's pretty much the answer to the question "what would I expect this next solve to be" (before you look at the scramble of course). If that answer is under 15 seconds for example, then you are sub-15. I would expect under 13 seconds normally, so I'm sub-13.


----------



## RedJack22 (Jun 11, 2018)

So when I look at a solve and try to guess what time it will be, I would safely say 16-18 seconds. However, I do get a lot of 13-15 second solves, just not as much as the 16-18+ second range.


----------



## Hazel (Jun 11, 2018)

RedJack22 said:


> So when I look at a solve and try to guess what time it will be, I would safely say 16-18 seconds. However, I do get a lot of 13-15 second solves, just not as much as the 16-18+ second range.


Another way to think about it is to imagine you do an average of 1 million or something and estimate what the final average time would be, assuming you don't improve at all while doing all those solves


----------



## RedJack22 (Jun 11, 2018)

Aerma said:


> Another way to think about it is to imagine you do an average of 1 million or something and estimate what the final average time would be, assuming you don't improve at all while doing all those solves


Got it! That makes sense!


----------



## Nicholas Kang (Jun 12, 2018)

Nicholas Kang
Race to Sub-19
CFOP
Ao12: 18.18 (1/3)

1. 17.35
2. 16.78
3. (20.67)
4. 20.17
5. 19.44
6. (14.39)
7. 19.52
8. 18.70
9. 17.10
10. 16.64
11. 18.74
12. 18.68


----------



## Hazel (Jun 15, 2018)

Round 3 ends tomorrow (Friday) in case anybody wants to join!


----------



## Hazel (Jun 15, 2018)

*Round 3 has ended! Results:*

@Nicholas Kang - race to sub-19, successful *(1/3)

Round 4 scrambles:*

1. R U2 F U' R' B' L2 D B U2 R2 F2 B2 D2 R' D2 F2 R' F2 L' 
2. B2 R2 U' B2 R2 D2 U L2 D' U2 B2 L' F R2 F2 U' B' D' U B F' 
3. U R2 D2 R2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U B' D F R2 U' R2 F2 L D' 
4. R2 D2 F2 U' R2 F2 U L2 B2 D2 U' L' R2 B D2 U2 B D2 L R2 F2 
5. U' R B2 D L D F2 U F U2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D2 R2 B2 U' L 
6. D' L2 B2 D' F2 D2 U' R2 U L' B' L2 D U B L' B2 F' D2 L' 
7. D' F U' L2 B' U' D' R' U' B' R2 B2 R2 U2 R2 F L2 F2 L2 U2 
8. B L D' F' R B' U' D L B' L2 F' R2 B L2 F L2 D2 L2 B' R' 
9. D B2 L2 D' L2 R2 D2 F2 L2 D U L' B U' B L' R' D B' L' R 
10. L' D' U2 L2 D F2 D L2 F2 L2 D2 F R2 D B' R2 D' F2 D' 
11. U B D' L F R' F2 R' B U2 L2 B' U2 B D2 F D2 B2 R2 
12. D' R B2 R D2 R' F2 D2 R' B2 R2 B2 F' D L' B2 D' L2 D' B


----------



## Nicholas Kang (Jun 17, 2018)

Nicholas Kang
Race to Sub-18
CFOP
Ao12: 17.16 (2/3)

1. (18.71)
2. 15.91
3. 18.15
4. 18.58
5. 16.45
6. 16.01
7. 18.63
8. 17.70
9. 15.36
10. (14.45)
11. 17.70
12. 17.20


----------



## LightFlame_ (Jun 22, 2018)

Is this still going?


----------



## Hazel (Jun 22, 2018)

LightFlame_ said:


> Is this still going?


sure, you can still submit times


----------



## GC1998 (Jul 4, 2018)

Race to Sub-19
CFOP

Generated By csTimer on 2018-7-4
avg of 12: 17.94

Time List:
1. 17.44 R U2 F U' R' B' L2 D B U2 R2 F2 B2 D2 R' D2 F2 R' F2 L' 
2. 17.56 B2 R2 U' B2 R2 D2 U L2 D' U2 B2 L' F R2 F2 U' B' D' U B F' 
3. 18.18 U R2 D2 R2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U B' D F R2 U' R2 F2 L D' 
4. 17.97 R2 D2 F2 U' R2 F2 U L2 B2 D2 U' L' R2 B D2 U2 B D2 L R2 F2 
5. 18.54 U' R B2 D L D F2 U F U2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D2 R2 B2 U' L 
6. (13.77) D' L2 B2 D' F2 D2 U' R2 U L' B' L2 D U B L' B2 F' D2 L' 
7. 19.50 D' F U' L2 B' U' D' R' U' B' R2 B2 R2 U2 R2 F L2 F2 L2 U2 
8. 19.32 B L D' F' R B' U' D L B' L2 F' R2 B L2 F L2 D2 L2 B' R' 
9. 15.23 D B2 L2 D' L2 R2 D2 F2 L2 D U L' B U' B L' R' D B' L' R 
10. 15.33 L' D' U2 L2 D F2 D L2 F2 L2 D2 F R2 D B' R2 D' F2 D' 
11. (21.30) U B D' L F R' F2 R' B U2 L2 B' U2 B D2 F D2 B2 R2 
12. 20.29 D' R B2 R D2 R' F2 D2 R' B2 R2 B2 F' D L' B2 D' L2 D' B

A very nice average. 13 was a PLL skip, 11 did V instead of A for some reason


----------



## Metallic Silver (Jul 5, 2018)

Silver
Race to Sub-15
Petrus
Ao12: 14.49

Time List:
1. 14.50 
2. 14.75 
3. 13.80 
4. 13.91 
5. (21.16) 
6. 14.63 
7. 14.94 
8. 12.81 
9. 15.95 
10. (12.63) 
11. 13.92 
12. 15.72


----------



## PyraMaster (Jul 31, 2018)

Is this race still going?


----------



## LightFlame_ (Aug 1, 2018)

PyraMaster said:


> Is this race still going?


You can participate in either this one or mine.


----------



## PyraMaster (Aug 1, 2018)

LightFlame_ said:


> You can participate in either this one or mine.



Your's isn't active any more, the last post was July 4th and this one hasn't been active for a month.


----------



## LightFlame_ (Aug 1, 2018)

PyraMaster said:


> Your's isn't active any more, the last post was July 4th and this one hasn't been active for a month.


just posted new scrambles so


----------



## PyraMaster (Aug 1, 2018)

LightFlame_ said:


> just posted new scrambles so



I already started mine back up yesterday afternoon. https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/race-to-sub-20-19-18-17-and-16-on-3x3.67044/page-8


----------

